# 2.6.10 and svgalib[SOLVED]

## Lucho[FLCL]

Here we are, with new kernel version. And that almost always means 2 things:

1- Everything works better  :Very Happy: 

2- Svgalib doesn't work  :Sad: 

When I try to load the module svgalib_helper (essential for svgalib output), I receive the following error:

```

bash-2.05b# modprobe svgalib_helper

FATAL: Error inserting svgalib_helper (/lib/modules/2.6.10/kernel/misc/svgalib_helper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

and the message in dmesg is:

```

svgalib_helper: Unknown symbol devfs_mk_symlink

```

The kernel was patched with -ck2, but I don't think this has to do with -ck. I reemerged svgalib with no success (both with USE="build" and USE="-build") 

I filed a Gentoo bug, it's number is 77186, just to see if any dev can find a workaround. Is anyone else having the same problem?

Well, for the time being I'm sticking to 2.6.9.

Greetings!   :Wink: Last edited by Lucho[FLCL] on Sat Feb 12, 2005 6:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codergeek42

Same thing happens to me using development-sources (patched only with vesafb-tng).

----------

## Lucho[FLCL]

Hi Peter, thanks for the support   :Wink:   I saw you added a comment to my bug report.

For anyone else, the link to the bug is this: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77186

----------

## taurendil

Where in the world is the kernel option for the svgalib_helper module?

----------

## codergeek42

 *taurendil wrote:*   

> Where in the world is the kernel option for the svgalib_helper module?

 It's an external kernel module: 

```
# emerge media-libs/svgalib
```

----------

## taurendil

I have that emerged, but I can't get the module to load, do I use modprobe, insmod ... ?  I'm kind of new to this sort of thing

----------

## codergeek42

You need to use modprobe:

```
# modprobe svgalib_helper
```

If that runs ok and you want that module to be loaded at each boot, add "svgalib_helper" as a line in your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-X.Y file.

----------

## taurendil

I tried that...

```

imladris taurendil # modprobe svgalib_helper

FATAL: Module svgalib_helper not found.
```

```
imladris taurendil # emerge -s svgalib

Searching...

[ Results for search key : svgalib ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-libs/svgalib

      Latest version available: 1.9.19-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.9.19-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 913 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.svgalib.org/

      Description: A library for running svga graphics on the console

      License:     BSD

imladris taurendil #

```

----------

## codergeek42

You should re-emerge svgalib every time you change your kernel version to rebuild the kernel module, and make sure your /usr/src/linux symlink points to the proper kernel sources.

----------

## taurendil

I hadn't thought of that, but it makes sense, just like other display drivers.  Why is that, even if you don't change anything in the kernel config that has to do with video, you still have to reemerge them.  Just seems odd to me

----------

## taurendil

Okay, so that worked and the module is loaded, and lincity runs, but the video is all wonkified, and looks like a tv with the horizontal sync srewed up.

Are there settings for this svgalib somewhere?

----------

## taurendil

Hey, it's amazing what one can find in the man pages.  Consider that last post fixed.  Thanks a bunch you guys!

----------

## Lucho[FLCL]

Well, it's been solved via the bug report  :Wink: 

----------

